# Lyman Spartan Press? Reviews?



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

As I posted previously, I am looking to begin reloading. I have been looking for a deal on good used equipment and saw a Lyman Spartan press for $50. I don't know enough about reloading to know if this is something I should get , or if I should wait a little longer. I had been waiting for a rock chucker.

What are your thoughts? Ever use a Lyman spartan press? Is that a good deal?

Thanks:texasflag


----------



## brownie (Oct 29, 2005)

*Lyman*

i had a spartan press when i first started reloading and kick myself for getting rid of it. I was a good dependable press. i now use a rockchuker and dillon 550.


----------



## Kodiak500 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Lyman, Spartan Press*

I have one and have been loading for 35 years with it, cant wear it out. I have loaded 38 and 357 mag, 44 spec and mag, 45 long colt and APC as well as 500 S&W and 2506 rem and 300 win mag shells. Can't beat it for the price. I gave 25.00 for mine 35 years ago and it was used then.

I just purchaced a Lee Classic Cast Turret press with pro powder dispencer and new primer system and love it. You can change from 45 to 44 mag in about 5 seconds. I have been shooting alot of pistol lately and had to upgrade. Its about what kind of spare time you have to reload and how much you plan on shooting. I have used my Spartan and will continue to use it for 2506 and 300 win mag.

Hope this helps
Jim
You can always upgrade, 50.00 is a good cheap start to reloading.


----------

